# New guy from Minnesota



## Harold1 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi guys, I'm new to AT, and archery, too. I am in college, and I transferred from Baltimore, MD up to Bemidji, MN last fall. I then spent most of the fall kicking myself for not ever getting into bowhunting cause this is the perfect place for it. It took a while, but I enough together and my new Maxxis 35 should be in at the shop soon - I'm left-handed, no one stocks much  . Thanks to everyone on here for sharing their knowledge - it's been a big help and the site is great! I'm new to bowhunting - but I've been a hunting junkie since before I could ride a bike - does anyone have any suggestions on a spring hunt I could do for relatively cheap up here? I didn't get drawn for turkey in MN, any ideas?


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!  Good to see another Minnesotan!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Harold1. Have fun here.


----------



## Obsession11 (Jan 8, 2010)

yay for Minnesota


----------



## bowhuntr311 (May 20, 2009)

Welcome to AT. You can hunt turkeys in MN in the spring and.... and..... and... yea thats it.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

Another MNan here. :wink:


----------



## bowhuntr311 (May 20, 2009)

Bummer just looked. I didnt get a tag either... GRRR.... 

You could always bowfish after May 1st.


----------



## Auger (Oct 3, 2009)

Greetings from the N. Metro and welcome.

I don't know anything about MN's bear season, but you might want to check and see if they have a spring hunt. 

:wav:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*Harold1....welcome!*

Even if you didn't get drawn for spring turkey you can bowhunt for them the last 2 weeks in areas that offer 50 or more permits. Over the counter tag sales for that and also check OTC surplus tags next month.

see link for archery turkey..

http://files.dnr.state.mn.us/rlp/regulations/hunting/2009/full_regs.pdf#page=56

Link for OTC tags...

http://files.dnr.state.mn.us/rlp/licenses/lotteries/2010_turkey_surplus.pdf
http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/licenses/lotteries/turkey_spring.html

For fireams in the spring the only thing I can ythink of is the far western part of MN for the spring light goose hunt. If you hit it right on the migration it can be alot of fun.

There are not many oppertunities to hunt after February 28th until the fall other than those and bowfishing rough fish.


----------



## Harold1 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome everyone. Mike - thanks for the heads up on the OTC turkey tags - waiting til fall is hard enough normally, but its even worse this year because I just got a new bow.


----------



## granny (Dec 24, 2004)

welcome to our home.
if you search turkey hunting you should be able to find all kinds of good tips for hunting them on this site.
I always hunt them from a blind, makes it MUCH easier.
welcome again.


----------



## Bigrok (Feb 16, 2010)

Another Minnestoan. I'm from Detroit Lakes originally. I will be moving back up there in a couple years.


----------

